# Hypomelanistic twin Krefft turtles



## expansa1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a few photo's of some of this seasons turtle hatchlings including the twin hypomelanistic Krefft's turtles (hatched from same egg).







Close-up hypo Krefft





Mary River turtles





Fitzroy River turtles





Cheers,

expansa1


----------



## darkangel (Dec 22, 2007)

awww they are too cute especially those hypos!!


----------



## dragon170 (Dec 22, 2007)

well done expansa I'm sure your happy with them all


----------



## Retic (Dec 22, 2007)

Well done Craig, love those hypos.....almost albino looking.


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah thanks guys, you can even see blood flow through blood vessels in their neck. In some areas they are almost see through. Pretty unusual although after seeing a two headed turtle hatch out, theres not much that surprises me that comes out of a turtle egg these days.


----------



## hornet (Dec 22, 2007)

they look awsome craig.


----------



## vs380kw (Dec 22, 2007)

great looking turts very cute


----------



## dano85 (Dec 22, 2007)

verry nice 
is the two headed turtle still alive?


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 22, 2007)

dano85 said:


> verry nice
> is the two headed turtle still alive?



No unfortunately it died a few days back.


----------



## scorps (Dec 22, 2007)

congrats exspansa you selling them or keeping the lil beauts


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 22, 2007)

scorps said:


> congrats exspansa you selling them or keeping the lil beauts



Haven't quite worked that out yet!


----------



## Australis (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you sell the Fitzroy River turtles to private keepers?
Or are they part of some type of release program.


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking good Craig, did any other hatcho's show up as hypo's or just these 2?

Damn shame about the 2 headed turtle...


----------



## Brettix (Dec 23, 2007)

Well done expansa1,have you ever herd of snake-necks comming out as hypo's ?
Well i hope myne do,lol


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Australis said:


> Do you sell the Fitzroy River turtles to private keepers?
> Or are they part of some type of release program.



Yes we do sell them as they are not allowed to be part of a breed release program as they are from such a large catchment. The EPA uses the precautionary principle with mixing genetics from different localities.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 23, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Looking good Craig, did any other hatcho's show up as hypo's or just these 2?
> 
> Damn shame about the 2 headed turtle...



These are the only two that came out as hypo's and from the same egg.
Yeah pretty disappointing about the two headed guy but obviously not meant to make it.

Craig


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Brettix said:


> Well done expansa1,have you ever herd of snake-necks comming out as hypo's ?
> Well i hope myne do,lol



Yes I have, in fact I bred one a few years back. Here is a pic of one with one of it's siblings.


----------



## zulu (Dec 23, 2007)

*re Hypomelanistic*

Thats amazing craig,did the little long neck grow up for ya? Well done on your breeding programs!


----------



## stokedapollo (Dec 23, 2007)

were can you get them from mt other half wants some


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 23, 2007)

zulu said:


> Thats amazing craig,did the little long neck grow up for ya? Well done on your breeding programs!




Yes he is 8 years old now but obviously had a hormonal problem as he has only grown to 6cm shell length then stopped. Other than his size he is perfectly healthy and eats like a pig.
I would have to say that he is a TRUE miniature or DWARF. An 8 year old Eastern snake-necked turtle that has only grown to 6 cm. I wonder If he's a 'Penny Turtle'? LOL


----------



## Brettix (Dec 23, 2007)

He looks really good.
Do hypo's always have problems, can they grow normally.
Any chance of a few pics of him now ?


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Brettix said:


> He looks really good.
> Do hypo's always have problems, can they grow normally.
> Any chance of a few pics of him now ?



Sure, I'll go take some -back soon!


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here are some of 'Harley' the Hypomelanistic or T+ Eastern snake-necked turtle 8 years old.


----------



## ldheav (Dec 23, 2007)

That is very kool craig, does this guy live in you big ponds or does he have to stay indoors


----------



## [email protected]$ (Dec 23, 2007)

yay contgrats i might be getting a turtle for my birthday


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 23, 2007)

He lives indoors as he's actually only 5.5cm shell length. (When I said 6 cm before I just rounded it up). Sometimes we put him out in the 1000litre hatchling pond outdoors during summer but bring him back in for winter.

He eats heaps and is perfectly healthy.


----------



## Brettix (Dec 23, 2007)

wow love his colour,to bad he never grew right ,thanks craig


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Brettix said:


> wow love his colour,to bad he never grew right ,thanks craig



I wouldn't exactly call it bad. I've always wanted a miniature turtle.
BTW, even some normal turtles have hormonal problems and don't grow very fast if at all. Hypo's don't always have growth problems and usually are normal except for their colour.


----------



## Full3R (Dec 24, 2007)

Expansa, Way back, like it would have been a couple of years ago, did you post this picture on the net?
(the one of Harley with his sibling) Because i remember seeing it on a Google search
He's completely wicked.
as are you're other turts


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Full3R said:


> Expansa, Way back, like it would have been a couple of years ago, did you post this picture on the net?
> (the one of Harley with his sibling) Because i remember seeing it on a Google search
> He's completely wicked.
> as are you're other turts



Yes I did and that would have definitely been a pic of Harley with one of his siblings.

Cheers,
Expansa1


----------



## Kratos (Dec 24, 2007)

very cool expansa, what other species do you keep?


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Macleay's, Saw-shell's, Broad-shells, Oblongs, Southern snapping turtles, Fitzroy River turtles, Eastern snake-necks, Krefft's, Worrell's turtles, Painted turtles, Irwin's turtles and Mary River turtles. We used to have 3 Pig-nosed turtles but sold them when we started having over $1200 a quarter electricity bills which was mainly from heating their water. 
That's it for turtles.


----------



## richardsc (Dec 24, 2007)

very impressed craig,a mighty fine bunch of turts there,impressive as always,oh i hate those 12 hundred bucks a quater electricity bills,keep up the excellent work mate


----------



## Jozz (Dec 24, 2007)

Awsome turts! Have you bred Harly? A lot of people would like a hypomelanistic minature turtle


----------



## Full3R (Dec 25, 2007)

How much do you sell Hatchling Oblongs for Expansa1?


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Full3R said:


> How much do you sell Hatchling Oblongs for Expansa1?



I'm not. I'm building up my collection of these guys.


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Jozz said:


> Awsome turts! Have you bred Harly? A lot of people would like a hypomelanistic minature turtle



No I haven't bred from him. I agree, they'd make the perfect indoor turtle.


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 25, 2007)

WOW, thats fantastic, they look amazing.
Pity on the 2 headed though mate, im sure you were gutted


----------



## hornet (Dec 25, 2007)

craig, are you breeding your irwins turtles? If so are you going to sell young yet or are you still breeding up stock?


----------



## tfor2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Those little hypos are beautiful.. Do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 25, 2007)

tfor2 said:


> Those little hypos are beautiful.. Do you have pics of the parents?



The parents are just plain old Krefft's turtles, nothing special!


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 25, 2007)

hornet said:


> craig, are you breeding your irwins turtles? If so are you going to sell young yet or are you still breeding up stock?



They haven't bred for me as yet but I'm hoping that now I've moved them from the dam to a different pond with flowing water I may have some success. These guys are rare as rocking horse s... in captivity and slightly better in the wild. Up until this year there were only 5 known adult males found in the wild and 7 juveniles ever found since I think 1996.


----------



## draved (Dec 27, 2007)

hi expansa1. do you have a price list for your turtles that are for sale, either hatchlings or adults?


----------



## Emydura (Dec 27, 2007)

Crikey Craig, what are you puttin in the water up there mate?  Hows the two header going?

Oh wow, heres wishing you sucess with the E.Irwinii ! Ugly buggers But if anyone can establish them in captivity, you can. Be nice hear of clutches released in the wild in the future.


----------



## expansa1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Emydura said:


> Crikey Craig, what are you puttin in the water up there mate?  Hows the two header going?



http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/1032830-post9 -unfortunately died a while back


----------

